# Should I use 2 ATI 3850 cards with crossfire?

## Kasumi_Ninja

I wonder how well crossfire is supported in Gentoo. Is it worth the effort to add another card? Is it possible? What performance increase can I expect? 100%? 50%? or maybe only 25%?

Edit:

Lol I thought of symlinking this topic to games   :Laughing: 

----------

## frostschutz

Using more than one graphics card is a waste of money and energy, unless you actually have additional monitors you want to connect somehow (however those do not require some special crossover technology). Having more than one graphics card is a concept that goes back to 3dfx and it was not successful back then either. Especially in regards to Linux, which does not nearly support as many games as Windows that might see a slight performance increase from doing this, I don't understand why you would even think of such a thing.

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

 *frostschutz wrote:*   

> Especially in regards to Linux, which does not nearly support as many games as Windows that might see a slight performance increase from doing this, I don't understand why you would even think of such a thing.

 

Off course I was hoping for a 100% increase in game performance ^^

----------

## Evincar

Crossfire is not yet supported in Linux. GG  :Razz: 

----------

## 118947

Not yet, but...

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_evolution&num=1

Check the second page for infos on crossfire...

 :Wink: 

----------

## Mad Merlin

 *Aniruddha wrote:*   

>  *frostschutz wrote:*   Especially in regards to Linux, which does not nearly support as many games as Windows that might see a slight performance increase from doing this, I don't understand why you would even think of such a thing. 
> 
> Off course I was hoping for a 100% increase in game performance ^^

 

Linear performance scaling is not a realistic expectation. I would expect maybe 20-30% improvement, at best.

----------

## Monkeh

 *Mad Merlin wrote:*   

>  *Aniruddha wrote:*    *frostschutz wrote:*   Especially in regards to Linux, which does not nearly support as many games as Windows that might see a slight performance increase from doing this, I don't understand why you would even think of such a thing. 
> 
> Off course I was hoping for a 100% increase in game performance ^^ 
> 
> Linear performance scaling is not a realistic expectation. I would expect maybe 20-30% improvement, at best.

 

I don't know about Crossfire, but SLI is known to manage 80% with certain engines.

----------

